# Errr, Maybe Not.



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Think I`ll give it a miss



























> INVICTA GRAND DIVER
> 
> COMMEMORATIVE EDITION
> 
> MOTHER OF PEARL AND BLACK ONYX DIAL


 (photo & details nicked from ebay)


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Er no.!

Thats a mess, silly little hands, and an awful dial.!

Still I bet it's use by all the SAT divers
















Thanks

deano


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

deano42 said:


> Er no.!
> 
> Thats a mess, silly little hands, and an awful dial.!
> 
> ...


How can you guys resist it
















Off to buy a whole box of them!!!!!!!!!

(I'm kidding by the way)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What's that on the end of the second hand









BTW it bloody awfull


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Go on Mach....

buy it & wear it with pride....show off your helmet!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It reminds me of a cyberman







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> Go on Mach....
> 
> buy it & wear it with pride....show off your helmet!


I may know Jason, but that doesn``t mean I`m going to act like him























BTW before someone starts, I don`t *`Know`* Jason


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> BTW before someone starts, I don`t `Know` Jason


Hopefully, not in the Biblical sense, anyway!!!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Bleh, very nasty!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> Bleh, very nasty!


Dave,

Are you referring to the watch or the fact that Mach might 'know' Jase in a Biblical sense?

Martin


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Is that the new chav wear?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

limey said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > Bleh, very nasty!
> ...


I`ll have you know I`ve never taken part in any `educational` films


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll have you know I`ve never taken part in any `educational` films


Sorry, Mach, it should have read "... the totally unsubstantiated and preposterously out-of-character whiff of an inkling of a rumor that Mach might 'know'...."
























Apologies to all.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

limey said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ll have you know I`ve never taken part in any `educational` films
> ...


Apology excepted, now don`t do it again


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

No no no no no!!!!! What on earth were they thinking?


----------

